# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  تولید ربات برای پیام رسان سروش

## dehboodeh

سلام
در سایت پیام رسان سروش نوشته شده که میشه براش ربات های طراحی داره
کسی اطلاع داره چطوری میشه برای سروش ، بات تولید کرد؟ چون هرچی گشتم هیچ داکیومنتی در موردش پیدا نکردم
با تشکر

----------


## kingmrm

> سلام
> در سایت پیام رسان سروش نوشته شده که میشه براش ربات های طراحی داره
> کسی اطلاع داره چطوری میشه برای سروش ، بات تولید کرد؟ چون هرچی گشتم هیچ داکیومنتی در موردش پیدا نکردم
> با تشکر


سلام

من چک کردم ربات به اون معنی که تو تلگرام بود نمیشه ساخت کانال تعاملی میشه ساخت که توش نظرسنجی بذاری.البته ممکنه با استفاده از یه سری حقه و کلک هایی یه چیزی مثل تلگرام سی ال آی ساخت.یعنی با یوزر معمولی پیام هارو بگیری آنالیز کنی و جواب مناسب رو بدی

----------


## amirsajjadi

من پیام دادن به پشتیبانی سروش میگه هنوز ربات های ما حالت عمومی نداره و خودمون بصورت خصوصی براتون میسازیم و این کار رو برای هر کسی هم انجام نمیدن. kingmrm هم درست میگه ربات هاش حالت تعاملی ندارن و با کد کار میکنن مثلا شما میخوای یک مطلبی رو بیاری باید کدش رو بزنی تا اون مطلب برات بیاد و توی توضیحات ربات هم که میری میبینی نوشته کانال یعنی همون کانال هست که میتونه پیام دریافت کنه

----------


## Helpco

پس یعنی نمیشه مثل تلگرام برای ارسال خطا های نرم افزار به یک کانال استفاده کرد

----------


## sohrabi1383

آیا میشه وقتی پیام رسان سروش در کامپیوتر نصبه به تکس باکس هاش دسترسی پیدا کرد و برنامه ای بنویسیم که از داخلش چیزی بخونخ یا بنویسه؟

----------


## ali542

> من پیام دادن به پشتیبانی سروش میگه هنوز ربات های ما حالت عمومی نداره و خودمون بصورت خصوصی براتون میسازیم و این کار رو برای هر کسی هم انجام نمیدن. kingmrm هم درست میگه ربات هاش حالت تعاملی ندارن و با کد کار میکنن مثلا شما میخوای یک مطلبی رو بیاری باید کدش رو بزنی تا اون مطلب برات بیاد و توی توضیحات ربات هم که میری میبینی نوشته کانال یعنی همون کانال هست که میتونه پیام دریافت کنه



سلام 

دیروز مثل اینکه عمومی اش کردن و راهنمایی توسعه دهنده ها رو هم گذاشتن توی سایتشون ، تو بخش توسعه دهندگان سایت اصلی سروش میتونید ببیند و روش کار کنید.  اینجا
من خودم اونجا کانال دارم و خیلیارو میشناسم از جمله مدیران سروش و اکثر کانال دار هاشونو ، کمکی سوالی چیزی از دستم برمیاد بگین در خدمتم.  :قلب:

----------


## 2010mjm

بله مدتی هست که این قابلیت روی پیام رسان سروش هم فعال شده
مستنداتش اینجا هست: https://soroush-app.ir/developer.html


کتابخانه هاشم اینجاست:


کتابخانه node:
https://github.com/2012mjm/soroush-bot-node-sdk


کتابخانه‌ی php:
https://github.com/soroush-app/bot-php-sdk


کتابخانه python:
https://github.com/soroush-app/bot-python-sdk

----------


## saeed_abaskhah

سلام مهندس جان من بدجوری گیر این ربات سروش هستم فقط تونستم برای رباتی که ساختم این لینک رو گیر بیارم:
https://bot.sapp.ir/YjzuhZwGbTf5nytd...3BW/getMessage
این هم کار نمی کنه چه جوری می تونم که راهنمایی بگیرم؟

----------

